# Wanted: 2011-2013 Outback 280Rs



## corncob

I'm looking to buy a toy hauler as my first travel trailer, so I've been doing some research and it looks like the 280RS fits the bill just about perfectly. Please let me know if you have one you would be willing to sell. I would also consider a 230RS for the right price, but I may end up full-timing it for a bit in this if my house sells quickly so I would much prefer the 280RS w/ the slide-out dinette.

I'm located close to Santa Fe, NM, but am willing to drive for one that's in good shape or a good deal.

Logan


----------



## oldbkr

I have a 2012 280RS in like new condition. It is located in Fort Payne, Alabama. I live in Alaska but my cousin would show it . I have a good set of photos available.Garland is my name. Will sell very reasonable.


----------



## Purduecrew

oldbkr said:


> I have a 2012 280RS in like new condition. It is located in Fort Payne, Alabama. I live in Alaska but my cousin would show it . I have a good set of photos available.Garland is my name. Will sell very reasonable.


Did you ever sell this? I'm in Memphis and interested!


----------

